# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  Un embalse olvidado en Vigo: la presa abandonada de La Garrida

## JMTrigos

No sé sí habrá ya alguna referencia a este pequeño embalse-azud cercano a Vigo pero no la encontré.
http://www.outono.net/elentir/2012/1...de-la-garrida/
Saludos.

----------

HUESITO (21-jun-2016),Jonasino (22-jun-2016),perdiguera (21-jun-2016),Rafael (26-dic-2016),titobcn (27-jun-2016)

----------

